# MacDill AFB Fishing



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OK...next weekend, I'll be at MacDill AFB for the St. Petersburg Grand Prix. Won't have a lot of time, so can only go locally on the base after I come off the track. Evenings only. Anyone ever fish there or know anythng about it? Fishing areas, etc?


----------

